# تخطيط مسارات الطرق



## gafel (18 أبريل 2006)

مواصفات تخطيط الطرق:

1.	يتم تخطيط مسار الطريق باللون الأبيض بخط عرضه 15 سم وتكون المسافة المخططة 9 م وتترك مسافة 9 م بدون تخطيط وهكذا على طول مسار الطريق.
2.	في الطرق الخارجية المزدوجة(ذهاب واياب) عرض الخط 12 سم بطول 6 م وتترك 9 م بدون تخطيط وهكذا على طول الطريق.
3.	أسهم الأتجاهات الأرضية للسرعة أكثر من 50 كم \ الساعة طولها 5 م ولأقل من 50كم \ساعة طولها 3 م .
4.	عرض خطوط سير العبور لسرعة أكبر من 60 كم\ساعة هو 4 م ولأقل من ذلك 2.5م وعرض الخط المفرد 50 سم وتكون أما عمودية أومائلة على محور الطريق.
مع التحية


----------



## garary (27 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ونامل تزويدنا بطريقة تخطيط مهابط الطائرات


----------



## عمروعلى3 (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng 2010 (6 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng 2010 (6 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## wa319747 (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بس لو عندك مرجع عن ابعاد ومقاسات التخطيط والاسهم وأحجامها اكون شاكر لو رفعتة


----------



## نون محمود (17 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## الحزن النبيل (17 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## بسام اليمني (25 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## shrek (27 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## sosohoho (30 مايو 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررا لك


----------



## مهندسه نرمين (30 مايو 2008)

*تخطيط مهابط الطائرات*

شكرا على تخطيط الطريق
واليكم فى المرفقات شرح لتخطيط مهابط الطائرات


----------



## husam_f (29 يونيو 2008)

*انواع خطوط الطرق ومواصفاتها*

مرفق ملف اتوكاد يبين فيه امواع الخطوط ومواصفاتها


----------



## wa319747 (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد يوسف (29 يونيو 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن كوران (17 أبريل 2009)

لك الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشكرالجزيل


----------



## garary (17 أبريل 2009)

لك الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشكرالجزيل


----------



## salem abu (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذا الجهد
ارجوا المساعدة بالحصول على مشروع طريق من الخلظة الاسمنتية جدوال كميات ومواصفات واى معلومات أخرى


----------



## ععلاوي المهندس (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابوشريده (14 يناير 2010)

*مهندس ليبي* ‬شاب* ‬يتمكن من اختراع آلة لتخطيط الطرق بقدرة تشغيلية فائقة السرعة*

تمكن مهندس ليبي متخصص في الحاسوب ومن مواليد 1973 من اختراع آلة لتخطيط الطرق وتبت علميا أهمية وقدرة هذه الآلة بعد عدد من التجارب التي أجريت عليها مع عدد من الشركات الليبية والأجنبية المتخصصة في مجالات الطرق .
وأبلغ المهندس من مدينة أجدابيا أن هذه الآلة التي عكف لسنوات طويلة على صنعها أجريت عليها اختبارات مع عدة جهات  .

وعن العمليات التي يمكن لهذه الآلة القيام بها قال الآلة تستعمل لتخطيط الطرق ووضع العلامات المرورية الإرشادية الدالة وهي مثبتة على سيارة نقل مما يعطى سرعة في الأداء والتنقل وتعتبر من أهم مزاياها إلى جانب أنها تعمل على نظام تشغيل رقمي في تحديد مسافات الخط المتقطع وتعتبر من مزايا الآلات الحديثة . 
وأشار إلى أنه يمكن التحكم في تشغيل الآلة من داخل غرفة قيادة السائق وبالتالي لا تحتاج إلا لفني واحد لإتمام عملية التشغيل .. مبينا بأنه يوجد بالآلة نظام لرش البلورات الزجاجية العاكسة بنظام رقمي ومنظومة الرش ترفع وتنزل آليا من داخل غرفة القيادة فيما يتم التحكم في مسار استقامة الخط عن طريق مقود السيارة نظرا لوجود الدليل المثبت أمام السيارة ويتحرك مع المقود مما يعطى دقة في الاستقامة.

وقال هذه الآلة يوجد بها مصفيات للطلاء تقوم بتنقية الطلاء من الشوائب مما يعطى جودة في التنفيذ إلى جانب أنها مصممة لتعمل على لونين من الطلاء في آن واحد حيث تم تزويد الآلة بثلاث خزانات للطلاء بقدرة تشغيليه تصل إلى 1300 لتر مما يجعلها من اكبر الآلات على مستوى ليبيا وشمال أفريقيا .. مشيرا إلى أن القدرة التشغيلية للخزانات الثلاث تصل إلى 21000 متر تقريبا. 

وأوضح أن هذه الآلة توجد بها منظومة تنظيف الأتربة قبل عملية رش الطلاء تعمل بضغط الهواء وتعمل على سرعة تصل إلى 20 كم / ساعة. http://www.oealibya.com/front-page/local-news/12431-2009-12-26-20-58-33


----------



## om1000ar (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ezy_sh (15 يناير 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*​


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (30 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على هاي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (1 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله الف الف خير*​


----------



## africano800 (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابومنةالله (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاخوه المشاركين في الموضوع وبارك الله فيكم جميعا علي تفاعلكم الممتاز


----------



## Wassfi (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله


----------



## وليدناجي (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على موضوعك الحلو


----------



## توب كون (17 فبراير 2011)

موش قيمه اوي


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات لكنها قليله جدا يعني نريد منك معلومات اكثر و اكثر
يعني نريد شرح اكثر و تفاصيل ادق ننتظر المزيد


----------



## بارزان (20 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله الف الف خير*​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 فبراير 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافيه*​


----------



## ياسرعبدو (28 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (28 فبراير 2011)

Thankssss


----------

